

Does anyone else feel that Reddit is becoming increasingly hostile as of late? - johnwh
http://imgur.com/vQUv6.png

======
johnwh
I wanted to start off by saying that I do not support the actions of the
Israeli Government, however this response is beyond unacceptable. I have only
been on Reddit for a year, but I feel that World News and even Pics, is
becoming a haven for hate speech, only worsened by obvious support from the
Reddit community. Does this sicken anyone else?

------
adelevie
Sickens me. Interesting how the Internet has made "dealing with anti-Semites"
a common problem.

